# Need advice for 309 to 820



## brabbit (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi everyone.
I met my partner in oct 2019
Got married March 2020
Applies 309 offshore sep2020
She got 600 granted with no 8503 condition.

Now she is in Australia 

My question is can she withdraw her 309 application and apply for 820 onshore. And start to live normal life. As I heard a lot stories about people waiting for over 18-20 months for 309 to be granted.

I live in Australia alone so have her by my side would real put positive vibes all around. Please do let me know if anyone have done this before. 

Thanks peace 🤞🏻


----------

